Ask HN: What did you do when your work wasn't fulfilling anymore? - jessehorne
======
jonny383
Started a side-project. Focused more on the monetary, business and marketing
side of things and left all of those "YOU MUST BE USING _______ FRAMEWORK"
fallacies at the door. Note that this turned into my full-time job about a
year later and I haven't looked back at all.

~~~
jessehorne
Congratulations on your success!

------
h2odragon
Kept on, because I was "doing good work for society" and because people
depended on my work (though they were unaware of that). Ignored signals of
health and sanity and life impact until it was no longer possible to do so.
Took about 10 years to go from from "this isn't fun anymore" to "i cannot
physically do this anymore"

My advice: don't do that. do _something_ to change the situation. you might
make it worse but you won't be gently boiling yourself without noticing.

------
forgotmypw3
Unsubscribed from working unfulfilling jobs, unsubscribed from anything that
would require me to have one, started coding personal stuff.

